# Segmented Pepper Mill <Comments?>



## Wayne (Jul 27, 2009)

Just uploaded some pens and thought I should also upload this pepper shaker.

Many segmented strips, which I made a segmented Baron with the left overs.

Please feel free to comment,

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/3336/1_Pepper_Shaker.jpg


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 27, 2009)

That's an eye catcher for sure.  Nice work!


----------



## alphageek (Jul 27, 2009)

Sweet!!!! I like it... Very nice segmenting and perfect turning.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 27, 2009)

very very nice.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 27, 2009)

Beautiful work, nicest one I've seen.
you should post more often!


----------



## LabTrnr (Jul 27, 2009)

Do I detect a J. Swanson design? Is that stave construction? Nice job, I'd like to do something like that just haven't had time to master the cuts.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice looking pepper mill and the segmenting is outstanding!


----------



## Wayne (Jul 27, 2009)

Yep, I attended one of his classes and this is my trophy. He was the origin of the design. Jason is a great turner who's talent is way ahead of most.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 27, 2009)

Beyond fine craftsmanship and into the Artistic! Beautiful!


----------



## mickr (Jul 28, 2009)

no way to lose that on the table..eye-catcher


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Wayne!!

Your turning design is great!!  I would use about half as
many staves, however.  But that's only an opinion.

Nice turning and finish!


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 28, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 28, 2009)

A beauty Wayne!!!!


----------



## broitblat (Jul 28, 2009)

Great looking design and implementation!

I've been thinking about doing some segmented pepper mills, but I haven't ventured to anything that ambitious.  How tall is it?

  -Barry


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nice, Wayne.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 28, 2009)

wracinowski said:


> Yep, I attended one of his classes and this is my trophy.



You must have been sitting in the front row paying attention!  Very nice segmenting and a nice shape to the mill.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 28, 2009)

great shape and use of material.


----------

